# Upgrading from 1100D to 60/70D



## Osbornezo (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Looking at getting a new body, either the 60D or 70D. 60D is almost half as expensive but i see that the 70D is slightly better than the 60D. Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## goodguy (Mar 2, 2014)

Get the 70D!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless video is a massive deal to you I suggest you go for the much cheaper 60d. It is a massive update to the 1100d. Sure the 70d is 2mp more (no big deal), has a better focus system 19 cross points but unless moving objects is your main circa of shooting the 9 cross point system of the 60d is very good


----------



## kblackwell (Mar 19, 2014)

Personally I feel the 60d is somewhat outdated having been on the market for, if memory serves, nearly 4 years. That's a long time in camera terms. In the same way that I always upgrade my computers with the latest technology, rather than last year's cut-price equivalent... I'd go for the 70d. 
Cheers
Karl
www.karlblackwell.com


----------



## jsecordphoto (Mar 19, 2014)

I wonder how the dynamic range is on the 70D compared to the 60D. I do a lot of shooting at night and the 60D is HORRIBLE in low light.


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 19, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> I wonder how the dynamic range is on the 70D compared to the 60D. I do a lot of shooting at night and the 60D is HORRIBLE in low light.


That's not a function of dynamic range. That's a function of high-ISO performance. 

The leader for high ISO in the Canon line is the current 1D(whatever), though I got the 6D for the same reason (it has the lowest-light AF of any DSLR on the market, and excellent high-ISO performance).


----------

